# Acana Cat Food?



## toes123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I was reading that hedgehogs can't eat fish flavored cat food can someone tell me why? Also, does that only mean 100% fish. I wanted to feed my guy Acana Prairie and it has chicken and two types of fish in it so would that be bad for him? The main meat is Chicken.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't think it's that they CAN'T eat it, just that it makes their stools super smelly... :?


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Like, really, REALLY smelly. :shock:


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Biological weapon kind of smelly XP for the love of your nose, you've been warned :lol:


----------

